# Another New 29f Bhs



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

Finally, justification for the pick up I have always wanted! Actually, it was something more of, "I don't like that old camper. Its ugly and there's not enough room for all of us." That was all I needed to hear. We looked at used 5ers with slide outs for about a day. We took one look at the Outback and we were sold. It had all of the features and options we wanted. I was concerned about giving up truck bed space until I opened the pass thru storage. Cavernous is an understatement. I love the smugglers compartments too. All of the dirty or wet stuff goes in there.

We had a 1997 Prowler and there were several things I wanted to change about it. The Outback improved on each one of those things and then some. The hight of the bunks in the Outback is challenging for the kids, but a stool or small step ladder will take care of that. They have more storage than they ever had in the old camper and they can watch their own TV. I am also particularly impressed with the lighting. Seems like a small thing, but think about how many of those sticky lights you have put up in previous RV's.

Our first outting will be this weekend, so I may have more comentary after.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome and I completely agree!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Frisbee1969,

Congrats. Our neighbors/camping buddy's just picked up thier 29BHs 5th wheel this past weekend. That thing is HUGE, especially since we're both upgrading from Pop-Ups. I upgraded to a 21rs-which looks like a matchbox car next to his 5th wheel. They "really" upgraded...

Jose


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome to the group.

We went from a small TT to the 29F BH S and have never regretted it. Since last Oct we have spent 2 long weekends on 400 mile trips and 6 semi-local weekend outings. Any problems have been small and easily corrected, by us.

I hope you enjoy your 5 er as much as we have.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Frisbee,

Welcome on your recent purchase and to Outbackers.com!

We moved up from nothing (never been camping unless you call spending the night outside when I was a kid or staying up all night drinking at the creek out in the country camping). Only been a couple times since getting our 26RS but looking forward to this Spring and Summer
















Again, welcome. Enjoy your Outback and this forum.

Mark


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome Cograts and Happy Outbacking






























Jim


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome and wow did you make a fine purchase (if I do say so myself). We bought ours last summer and just love it. Our kids love the bunks!. You're right, it is huge (and this from the perspective of people who had a 30 ft. TT)...it just seems soooo much bigger (I guess taller). Anyway, we've had so much fun already (five trips from sept to end of Oct.) and can't wait to get started again.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I just like to say welcome Frisbee1969 to Outbackers
And congrats on the camper.
Don action


----------

